# cleaning unfinished quilt



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm so upset and frustrated. I checked my sewing room before I left for work and it was cat free, so i shug the door. I come home from work and I hear muffled meowing. My older cat that has been sick with watery diarreah is shut in my sewing room. Of course he had an accident on the unfinished OSU quilt for my friend with cancer that i set aside to finish fhe Jacobs ladder blocks :flame:  :sob:Any suggestions on how to clean it? It is partially quilted but still has a long way to go. Im just sick with frustration. Feeling really defeated
Heidi


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have it well basted, you might try putting it over a clothesline or porch rail and spraying with the hose. You could try Dawn or something comperable in a spray bottle. Then when it is completed, wash it again in a machine. I have cats so I understand, and I can also appreciate all the work you have put in your quilt.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts! It is just glue basted. I dont have hose hookups at my apartment but maybe I can take it to my boyfriends this weekend. I'm so upset, how does one over look a 12lb grey ball of fluff! Is the quilt even still giftable? My friend currently doesnt have pets but she has in the past. She lost her dog last year, so I'm not sure if she'll get more down the road. I dont cry often, but this has reduced me to tears everytime I think about it.
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd cry too.

Ball it up so the icky part is by itself, and dip it in cold water. Then, use detergent on the wrong side and rub on the wrong side rather than the right side. Rinse in cold water. Peroxide may get the stain out. Read the labels on spot treatments to see if any of them will take out this type of stain.

I doubt it will be good as new, so think about what you can applique over the spot.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Another thing you could try, my grandma was a dressmaker and this was her standby. Lava Bar Soap. She used this for years, once even on a bridesmaids dress when she pricked her finger sewing on it. It works great on grease stains and ring around the collar. Grandma loved cats too.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Lava soap and cool/cold water - that has saved a lot for me too. My mom always had a bar in the laundry sink - and I do too. Great for washing really dirty/greasy hands and other stuff.

BTW - I use it to wash paint brushes too - and it helps get them clean and they stay much softer and don't get "fuzzy". But fuzzy paintbrushes is often from washing them in too warm of water. 

I'm hoping you'll post a success story soon for getting the quilt clean. My cat peed in my slipper (again) and that was bad, but messing on an unfinished quilt tops the list.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It is my fault for not seeing him when I checked the room. I will pick up a bar of lava soap to take to my boyfriends with weekend for project clean up! I was alao thinking of making a paste of baking soda for odor removal? Please keep sending good thoughts my way for a successful cleanup on this!
Heidi
I attached a pic of Nermil


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have gotten poopy stains out of under clothes with the "stain and odor" remover that you get for floors and funiture in the pet dept at wal mart. Just make sure you use it on a scrap of the same fabric before you use it on the quilt.

I'm sorry that happened but when you have fur babies things sometime happen. 

By the way he is gorgeous.


----------

